# International relocation companies?



## chiquita (May 28, 2008)

i am considering moving to Dubai (going in september for a "scouting" mission), and am working on some research for my game plan. tell me about any international relocation companies you may have worked with to get your "stuff" from your last country shipped to dubai and delivered to your home. i am not considering leaving my stuff in the US or selling it, but would prefer to take it all with. 

moving to dubai is a personal decision and not based on my company relocating me there for a job, so this would all be on my own.


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

I used United Van Lines to ship my household goods (door to door). The price was reasonable compared to its competitors & the service was stupendous. The delivery did take about 45 days, but that i believe is the norm coming from states via sea. I did get a few companies to provide me with different quotes, didn't go with the cheapest one as they seemed rather shady (were almost cheaper by $1200). You can contact different relocations agents, as one agent might use 5 different relocation companies, I'm sure someone would provide you with a quote meeting your budget.


----------

